# Antrag zur Beitragssenkung im DAFV



## Thomas9904 (4. Mai 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juni







*Antrag zur Beitragssenkung im DAFV​*
Soeben hat der Rheinische Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V. noch vor der Hauptversammlung des DAFV seinen Antrag auf Beitragssenkung im DAFV veröffentlicht mit allen Gründen dazu.

Diese sind sämtliche für mich absolut nachvollziehbar:
Link zur Seite vom Rheinischen mit Antrag

Direkter Link zum Antrag

Zitate 


> _Die Kern-Aufgabe des Bundesverbandes DAFV hingegen ist die politische  Interessenvertretung  und  Gremienarbeit  auf  Bundes-  und  Europäischer Ebene. Dies ist mit einer guten Mittel- und Einsatzplanung auch bei einem begrenzten Etat effizient möglich._





> _Die derzeitigen 3,00 Euro pro Angler sind unangemessen   hoch und wurden nur durch massiven Druck und  mit  der  damaligen  Sorge  durchgesetzt,  den  gemeinsamen  Bundesverband möglicherweise ganz zu verlieren._





> _Im  Sinne  der  Fairness  und  Gleichbehandlung  gegenüber  den  aktuell  sehr  streng wirtschaftenden  Landesverbänden  und  ihren  Anglervereinen  vor  Ort  (dort  stehen  alle unter einem enormen Kostendruck) fordern wir ab dem Haushalt 2017 des DAFV eine allgemeine *Einsparung um rd. 16 %. * _





> _Die  dargelegten  Forderungen und  Zahlen  sind  fair,  angemessen  und  stellen  keine Überforderung für unseren Bundesverband dar._





> *Wir  beantragen  daher,  dass  die Jahreshauptversammlung  am  06.05.17  darüber beschließt, den Beitrag zum nächstmöglichen Zeitpunkt auf 2,50 Euro zu senken und die Haushaltsplanung  mit  den  erforderlichen  Einsparungen (schätzungsweise  rd.  16  %)  ab dem Jahr 2017 entsprechend anzupassen. *



-------------------------------​
Wir dürfen presserechtlich ja leider nur zitieren und nicht den gesamten Antrag im Wortlaut einstellen, ich denke aber aus der Auswahl geht klar die Einstellung, Wunsch und Intention des Rheinischen Fischereiverbandes von 1880 e.V. hervor.

Obwohl bereits die Kündigung beim DAFV beschlossen wurde, versucht also der Rheinische Verband dennoch, noch konstruktiv mit zu arbeiten.

Und die Fehler und Versäumnisse des Rest-DAFV und der ihn immer noch tragenden, freiwillig da organisierten, naturschützenden und abnickenden Bodensatzverbände zu korrigieren und diesen etwas mehr Bodenhaftung und Basisnähe zu vermitteln.


*Verbände für Angler-Geld oder für DAFV-Geld?*
Es wird sicher interessant für ALLE Mitglieder in Vereinen von im DAFV noch organisierten Landes- und Spezialverbänden sein, wie IHRE JEWEILIGEN Verbände mit dem Antrag umgehen werden:
*1.:*
Weiter sinnlos das gute Geld der in ihren Vereinen organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer für keine adäquate Leistung des Rest-DAFV diesem in den Rachen stopfen und die Beitragsreduzierung ablehnen.

Oder 
*2.:*
Verantwortlich mit dem guten Geld der in ihren Vereinen organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer umgehen und der Beitragsreduzierung zustimmen.

Wie immer werden wir das beobachten, berichten und kommentieren..

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## kati48268 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Antrag zur Beitragssenkung im DAFV*

#6#6#6


Aufforderung an meinen LFV (Westfalen und Lippe),
sich diesem Antrag anzuschließen ist gerade per Mail raus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Antrag zur Beitragssenkung im DAFV*

Grins - die werden sich bedanken.

Sind doch Anhäger vom DAFV und Frau Dr. - da zahlt ihr vorher mehr bevor der Verbotsverband 
W-L da mitmacht bei Beitragsreduzierung!

Aber mir gefällt das - nur wärs besser gewesen um 2,50 zu reduzieren statt auf....

;-))))


----------



## kati48268 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Antrag zur Beitragssenkung im DAFV*

Gehe ja auch nicht von Jubelgeschrei darauf aus,
aber es wäre doch geil, wenn all die Mitgliedsverbände bis Samstag noch einige Eilnachrichten von der Basis bekommen 

Von da her:
Liebe Leser, eine email schreiben dauert keine 5 Minuten.
Macht mal etwas Druck bei eurem LV, sofern er noch zur DAFV-Riege gehört.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Antrag zur Beitragssenkung im DAFV*

Hab das ja nicht umsonst gleich veröffentlicht....
:g:g:g:g


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Antrag zur Beitragssenkung im DAFV*

#hHab dann auch eine eMail an unserem Landesverband geschrieben und hoffen das der Antrag durch kommt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Antrag zur Beitragssenkung im DAFV*

Topp! 
wer sich nicht wehrt, der lebt verkehrt!


----------

